# Sorry about the board going up/down



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 21, 2007)

I've been playing around with some caching software to decrease server load. I think I have it solid now.


----------



## etexas (Oct 21, 2007)

And all the people said.....Thanks Rich! We like a solid PB!


----------

